# Scared that I may be Bipolar



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I thinks it's great that you can e-mail your therapist and get everything out like that - Sorry I can't offer you any advice!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Sawyer (Oct 14, 2010)

Homersxchild said:


> I sent this email to my therapist two seconds ago:
> 
> "I wanted to email you about something because I feel that if I didn't, I would explode before we got to Wednesday. So... sometimes I get really hyper. I talk to Tom and my mom like the energizer bunny, I just keep going and going, rapidly, ranting, without stop until my mom tells me to calm down or my throat starts hurting. Well, yesterday it started up again, you even noticed it, I blamed it on caffeine. But today, me and my mom went to breakfast and I was really hyper talking about all types of things, and we fell on the topic that I discussed with you, drugs. And I was just jabbering away and my mom said something that disturbed me. She said maybe I was Bipolar or Borderline. She mentioned that she noticed I get in these hyper moods where I'm impulsive and talkative and optimistic, and then other times I don't talk at all and just sit there. An obvious depressive episode. I was about to tell her that she was being ridiculous, that of course I don't have those disorders, those are serious disorders, which I don't have. I was going to tell her, for the millionth time that she knows absolutely nothing about Psychology. I was about to say this but then I stopped. I kinda do... have these moods. And then, my little brain full of psychological terms suddenly flashed before my eyes 'hypomania'. And then I started freaking out, because I knew... what I experience is kinda similar to hypomanic depression with rapid-cycling. My mom just kept saying that it fit me because of my inability to handle emotions (cutting), painting people black, impulsiveness, the mood changes. I do have rapid speech. It happens sometimes. I just keep going. So, I am hyper right now, I am optimistic, inflated self-esteem, increased want to work on my research papers and tons of ideas for novels. I get impulsive. The tattoos, the buying frenzies ( don't think I really ever told you that, I thought it unimportant), all these things happen when I'm in this state. What the hell... Do I have Bipolar II???
> 
> ...


I know all this is scary. Nothing I can say can make it not so. I realize that, though I am very sorry for it, because I would love to make it all better. But also want to tell you this: BiPolar, even if you do have it, isn't the end of the world. And, if you have it, having it undiagnoised is worse then having it properly treated. It can be treated. You can live a full life, even with BiPolar. It's possible that you don't even have it. You are still a good person, full of potential, regardless. God bless sweetheart.

*hugs* Sawyer


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I completely agree with what Sawyer said. Being bipolar isn't as scary as it sounds. So long as you find the proper medication, it can be under control & your life can be fine.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Homersxchild said:


> I talked to my therapist today. He says that *I show many Borderline traits. Not Bipolar*. Which... I agreed with. I have a lot of the traits. Not being able to handle emotions usually resorting to self-harm, mood swings, considering suicide at a drop of a dime, splitting people black. Etc.


Anxiety, at times, especially severe anxiety, can make it seem like we are bipolar. My doctor initially thought I was, too. In fact, I have been tested twice (with a new doctor). The first one even had me on Lithium - like eating a battery, literally. That did nothing but make what little OCD I had, EXPLODE! We;re talking checking email TEN TIMES to make sure I did not send a message, kind of thing.

I was given the term "broad affect" to describe me. I have a range of emotion, which equals sensitivity, which equals traits of anxiety.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

The truth is that these "disorders" are just stuff that the pharmaceutical industry makes up as they go along so that they can sell drugs and make lots of money. Most of them can be cured, yes cured, by eating a flawless diet made out of raw organic fruits, vegetables, seeds, nuts, spices, roots, etc. 

Whether you choose to believe that or continue trusting the medical establishment is up to you, I can only show you the door.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

How come normal people can live perfectly happy lives with no mental abnormalities on ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE diets? Why have humans been using plants that contain alkaloids almost identical to the synthetic pharmaceutical we use today to cure depression, anxiety and various other mental ailments? How come people who have perfect diets still get mental disorders?

It's because mental disorders DO EXIST and they almost never have anything to do with diet at all except in cases of EXTREME deficiencies, which normally result in serious physical symptoms as well.

I don't doubt that bad diet can trigger mental illness, but somebody must have a screwed up metabolism in the first place (like not absorbing amino acids properly) for a serious mental disorder to show up from mild dietary deficiencies.

Pharmaceuticals are just commercial versions of substances that humans have been using since forever. Sure, the disorders didn't have fancy names 1000 years ago, but they still existed, it's just that they were harder to treat when they weren't all nice and categorised.

Sorry, I can't help but go on a rant when I see people claiming that all mental illness is caused by mercury/diet/"spiritual" problems/snake oil deficiency/pesticides.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I miss the hypermanic highs - its like euphoria where anything is possible and life seems so much better. I Get on much better with everyone else around me as well as they see me as some sort of endless tap of energy. Last one of those I had was like back in March/May time. Ever since my first episode I've been on Quetiapine to stabilise the mood and never had a hyper high since. 

Bi Polar is a mixed bag, a bit like SA, some suffer from extreme dips and highs in mood on regular occasions whereas others, like myself, have a rather mild form . Nothing to be stressed about as there are LOADS of people with it diagnosed and a lot of support and research done into it.


----------



## Ixoz (Aug 18, 2010)

I have pretty bipolar disorder, some days I can act like a normal person, and other days I won't say a word to anyone. It's really not as bad as it all sounds... my manic phases and depressive phases arn't very pronounced (I'm never severely manic or depressed), but my mood shifts every few days.


----------



## toughguide (Nov 7, 2010)

I am bipolar too. I hope you guys don't mind this will be a long post, I just feel I want to get it off my chest!

A lot of the time I get frustrated offended & angry at the way people categorize people like us. (I don't mean any poster here btw) We don't all have the same experiences. While yes, it's not such a horrible thing to live with if it's controlled -- still it's kind of a *****, -- well depending on the person I guess. But every technical description, or even when people say things like "Oh he acts so bipolar" - it just doesn't match my experience quite. I guess that goes without saying. But it can feel lonely.

For instance I always feel kind of strange when people actually want their hypermanic highs because in my experience, that is just horrible. Yes, for a while it was exhiliarating. But... My experience is that during (after?) my hypermanias, I had 2 psychotic episodes, ( on two seperate occasions, three years apart). I just lost touch with reality for a while and had the most terrifying and nauseatingly disgusting delusions ever. I had auditory hallucinations and some visual--- a crazy interpretation of the stimuli around me. I also don't remember a lot of what happened during the psychosis proper. Some of it -- I know I had to be restrained and strapped down at one point. They told me later that during my second episode I had been tearing off my clothes and trying to run away (yes- naked down the street). Among other things.

For a while I had to recover from the humiliation of having been so vulnerable, having acted so completely unlike myself and so crazy. A lot of my thoughts and delusions at the time I still remembered after if only vaguely. I dunno, all my vulnerabilities were exposed. My secretest neuroses and fears I had probably been yelling around everywhere or they must have been evident from my behavior.

During my episodes, and even during recovery, I remember moments of such panic and terror, just sheer terror. Hard to explain. After the episode, A depression & a malaise, a heaviness, a dullness of the senses (probably also the meds at the hospital). But even then, at certain moments, just terror. I had strange rhythmical hallucinations where I would lie in the hospital bed and have a sort of counting going on in my head. Counting, but not exactly, and always this feeling I was not good, doring something wrong. And it's so freaking impossible to describe adequately to somebody who hasn't had it.

That's why even when I read technical descriptions of the disease, they don't cut it for me at all. There are so many blanks in their description for me. So many things that I had that aren't written there for me to relate to. Also I find people around me who dont have it just can't understand. Or - well one time I said to my friend how I wanted to adopt a child maybe. Just how you talk you know casually with a freind. She said "Can you do it if you are bipolar?"  You know what though? Realistically speaking I am pretty sure I would make a good parent.

Another thing is that after my first episode there was a significant drop in my ability to feel pleasure in the things that I enjoyed before. Until the age of 18 (my first episode) I read a lot of books and I liked to write creatively. After that, I think a lot of my imaginative life just sort of atrophied from the shock and the fear, or something. Even my aesthetic enjoyment of things is dulled now.

To Homersxchild, to comfort you I would say -- you are OK. You are at the point where you can recognize what you have; you have a doctor you are working with. You know what to look for and you will get the care you need. So really, don't worry!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Interesting read there. Hyperhighs are definitely a two edged sword. I'm studying art (graphics) and when in a hyper episode creativity is like 100x enhanced, and work load increases significantly but yeah I didn't realise at the time but I was, in hindsight, loosing grip on reality for a while.

As for peoples perceptions of bi polar its definitely improving in its awareness. When you have famous peeps such as Robbie Williams, Stephen Fry, Jimi Hendrix and many more who have openly talked about their problems I get more of a sense nowadays that its trait that quite a lot of normal peeps can sympathise with. Like, all my mates now know I've got Bi polar and for a time it was tricky knowing what they'd think but after a while its calmed down somewhat and they understand now why I may act erratically or depressive at times.

Take a look at this as well - consuls me quite a bit at time: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_affected_by_bipolar_disorder
http://www.mental-health-today.com/bp/famous_people.htm


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

geeez i also wish my therapist was that close to me thatd be cool, instead shes really distant and weirdly analytical, i think she might be crazy herself. I thought this also, my mom mom has bipolar and i noticed i do some of the same things sometimes , but just mania, not hyper mania. My ma also told me i was manic depressive which is when you get really depressed but it has bipolar associated with it. I wouldn't get too worried and self diagnose , ask your therapist to test you for it. I think they have certain questions to see if you have it on the test. Everybody has bipolar symptoms and tendencies because of how you react with the environment, i mean one morning i may wake up feeling full of energy, talking fast, my brains thinking perfectly fine and i have so much to say, due to something i ate or for no reason at all , but then some days i wake up feeling pretty ****ty and dont know why either. But really bi-polar is just a name put on a bunch of symptoms, dont get mad at yourself over it or feel like you need to cut over something that a doctor just made up a name for associated with symptoms LIKE yours , they may not all be yours. so just test yourself first and then see


----------



## etruscansunset (Oct 31, 2010)

*Manic or alive?*

I have had depression and anxiety all of my life. A few years ago, my mother insisted I was "Bipolar." Doctors have since said that I am not bipolar.

The real issue is, I think depressed people just seem "manic" / extra-happy in those rare times when they are not depressed. Everyone is categorized into a "personality." Depressed people are usually categorized as "shy" or "reflective" or "artistic" or "introverted." I was categorized in this way by ex-girlfriends of mine. Fact was, depression played a huge role in how others perceived me. My depression defined me in the eyes of others.

Yet I was not always depressed. I had good days sometimes. And my depression made me appreciate life. After lying in bed for five days straight, and finally having the energy to get up, I wouldn't just want to use my newfound energy watching TV. I wanted to go hiking for 20 miles! But no... they called this "manic." I can see why my mother called me that. I would go from not moving to wanting to hike miles and miles. But I wasn't manic... I was just a depressed guy having a good day, and wanting to take advantage of it.

My brother is extremely outgoing, so that's how people think of him, and if he deviates from this they get worried. That is why one day when my brother slept in, and then didn't talk much (when he acted like me one day), my family thought something was terribly wrong with him... he was "depressed" and maybe even suicidal, they said. Later I talked with my brother and he said he was just tired that day from partying too hard. We had a good laugh together when we realized that I had acted the exact same way that day (not speaking much, sleeping in) and it was considered normal. But when he acted that way, everyone panicked.

And my friends and family still panic when I get the urge to do big things in life. They call me manic for planning a trip to Portugal, a place I've always wanted to visit. They call me manic for buying $200 worth of clothes one day... but don't they realize that I had been in a deep depression for a year before that and hadn't bought a single item of clothing, and was in need of some new pairs of pants? Even today, they still call me manic whenever I get excited or passionate about something.. hell, whenever I even move they call me manic. But I know I'm not, and I don't let it bother me. I'm not going to let them take away the brief moments of energy and happiness I have.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I can safely say I've never experienced mania. I'm the polar opposite of impulsive & reckless. I'm the man who over thinks & excessively plans out everything. Doing something on impulse simply isn't my style.

Other people buy cars faster than I can manage to buy a pair of jeans. The really depressing part here is that I'm not exaggerating at all when I say that.

Amphetamines can get me quite chatty, though hardly "hyper". Hyper would suggest I might feel the desire to actually get off my butt and do something, which isn't the case.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> How come normal people can live perfectly happy lives with no mental abnormalities on ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE diets? Why have humans been using plants that contain alkaloids almost identical to the synthetic pharmaceutical we use today to cure depression, anxiety and various other mental ailments? How come people who have perfect diets still get mental disorders?
> 
> It's because mental disorders DO EXIST and they almost never have anything to do with diet at all except in cases of EXTREME deficiencies, which normally result in serious physical symptoms as well.
> 
> ...


I completely agree
Why even bother posting if you are just going to complain that no one has a disorder and its all in the food we eat
Plants and herbs can do just as much damage to the mind and depression, mania and anxiety have been around for centuries its not a new thing
Yes drug companies to push their pills on people who are not really depressed but i know there is a huge difference between being on medication and not being on anything, and chemical imbalance does exist, there is scientific proof to suggest it.

Diet? LOL


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> How come normal people can live perfectly happy lives with no mental abnormalities on ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE diets?


they can't. if you have an "ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE" diet, i would wager it is going to catch up to you in some way sooner or later. of course different people are affected differently. why do some people get emphysema from smoking and others not? why do some people get heart disease from smoking and others not? why do some people get lung cancer from smokings and others not? why do some get none of those three?



> Why have humans been using plants that contain alkaloids almost identical to the synthetic pharmaceutical we use today to cure depression, anxiety and various other mental ailments? How come people who have perfect diets still get mental disorders?


what plants cure depression? what about synthetic drugs that are not similar to any known plant compounds?



> It's because mental disorders DO EXIST and they almost never have anything to do with diet at all except in cases of EXTREME deficiencies, which normally result in serious physical symptoms as well.


then how do you explain the fact that diet and exercise have been shown to be as effective as antidepressants at relieving depression? regardless, the approach taken by modern medicine is totally backwards. try changing the diet and lifestyle factors FIRST. if that doesn't work, then maybe it's time to consider alternatives like medication.



> I don't doubt that bad diet can trigger mental illness, but somebody must have a screwed up metabolism in the first place (like not absorbing amino acids properly) for a serious mental disorder to show up from mild dietary deficiencies.
> 
> Pharmaceuticals are just commercial versions of substances that humans have been using since forever. Sure, the disorders didn't have fancy names 1000 years ago, but they still existed, it's just that they were harder to treat when they weren't all nice and categorised.
> 
> Sorry, I can't help but go on a rant when I see people claiming that all mental illness is caused by mercury/diet/"spiritual" problems/snake oil deficiency/pesticides.


i can't help but go on a rant when i see people blindly accepting the words of psychiatrists and pharmaceutical companies who have a vested interest in selling drugs. the diagnoses of mental disorders is highly subjective and dependent upon current societal norms and standards. it's really a very closed minded way of looking at the mind and the spirit.

i'm not saying that psychiatry has never helped anyone, or that there is never a place for medication. but given its track record, psychiatry needs to be approached from a skeptical standpoint, especially in the area of mental illness diagnoses and treatment.

*Biological Psychiatry-Greatest Health Care Fraud in History*

*2.11.10 - Fred A. Baughman Jr., MD - Medications and medication checks are what they are all about today, which with no disease/abnormality to make normal or more nearly so, are exogenous chemicals put into the normal body and brain*
*Biological Psychiatry-Greatest Health Care Fraud in History*
By Fred A. Baughman Jr., MD
February 11, 2010
In _Revising Book On Disorders Of the Mind, _Benedict Carey (NY Times, A-1, February 10, 2010) writes, "Far fewer children would get a diagnosis of bipolar disorder." Were this to result from a re-write of psychiatry's Diagnostic and Statistical Manual (DSM), Rebecca Riley of Hull, Massachusetts, diagnosed ADHD and 'bipolar at 2 ½ years of age, multiply drugged and dead at 4, might still be alive today. I am a physician (a neurologist), who like all real physicians diagnoses and treats organic/physical diseases-demonstrable abnormalities-gross (a mass, tumor), microscopic (cancer cells) or chemical (diabetes, gout, PKU). Whether a physical abnormality is present or not determines whether a disease is present or not-the physical abnormality _is_ the disease. Nor is this ever altered by a rewrite of or any article or text, as is characteristic of psychiatry. Because psychiatrists go to medical school, learn of things normal, abnormal (diseases, pathology) and how to tell the difference (diagnosis), their legerdemain leads the naïve, trusting, public-at-large to believe that the 'diseases'/ 'disorders'/ 'chemical imbalances' they diagnose from their magical DSM are actual diseases and that the poisons they reflexively prescribe actually balance a chemical imbalance within the brain that these charlatans neither know or understand. Nor are they interested any longer in understanding the _Mind_ that Carey's title references.
Medications and medication checks are what they are all about today, which with no disease/abnormality to make normal or more nearly so, are exogenous chemicals put into the normal body and brain (as in Rebecca Riley's)-poisons. In fact, all drugs are poisons. Only those that make a disease/abnormality normal or more nearly normal can be called medications (e.g., insulin for diabetes, penicillin for an infection). Carey continues: "For months they (revisions) have been the subject of intense speculation and lobbying by advocacy groups&#8230;" Since when do physicians determine diagnoses by the "lobbying of advocacy groups&#8230;"? I never did. Do cardiologists? Cancer specialists? Will advocacy groups determine your diagnoses? Your child's? "Your treatment?" Psychiatrist Michael First, an editor of the DSM-IV, states, "Anything you put in that book, any little change you make, has huge implications not only for psychiatry but for pharmaceutical marketing, research, for the legal system, for who's considered to be normal or not, for whose considered disabled&#8230; the more disorders you put in, the more people get labels&#8230;" If this does not send shivers down your spine you are asleep or already drugged. Psychiatrist, Jack McClellan of the University of Washington confessed, "The treatment of bipolar disorder is meds first, meds second and meds third&#8230;" Exactly Rebecca Riley's prescription.
On Nov 10, 2008, Supriya Sharma, Director General of Health Canada (like our FDA) wrote "For mental/psychiatric disorders in general, including depression, anxiety, schizophrenia and ADHD, there are no confirmatory gross, microscopic or chemical abnormalities that have been validated for objective physical diagnosis&#8230;" On March 12, 2009, Donald Dobbs of the FDA reluctantly confessed, "I consulted with the FDA new drug review division responsible for approving psychiatric drug products and they concurred with the response you enclosed from Health Canada." In other words, 'no disease'! And yet the CDC reports that 4.5 _million_ children 5-17 years of age were diagnosed with ADHD as of 2006 and that diagnoses were increasing at 3% per year. Diagnoses of so-called 'childhood bipolar disorder' rose from zero in the mid-nineties to between 2 and 3 million today, largely due to the disease-mongering efforts of Biederman, et al of the Harvard/Massacheusetts General Hospital Department of Pediatric Psychopharmacology.
In 2009 Gould et al reported that that the rate of sudden cardiac deaths in children on amphetamines/psychostimulants for the fraudulent, non-existent 'disease' ADHD is 7.4 times as prevalent as in children taking no such medication, while Ray et al reported that the rate of sudden cardiac deaths in adults on antipsychotics is twice that in a normal control population.
If one poison doesn't get you that the next one will. Or, as in the case of Rebecca Riley, are we doomed by diagnosis-374 of them in the DSM-IV. How many there will be in the 2013, DSM-V?
Physicians are supposed to diagnose and treat diseases-physical abnormalities, and they are supposed to be patient advocates. Here we learn that psychiatrists do not diagnose or treat actual diseases and that that they advocate not for their patients but for Big Pharma-the pharmaceutical industry. They are, in fact, an arm of Big Pharma and of government and will control us with their diagnoses and drugs whenever asked to do so and whenever more profit is called for.
Their disease-mongering insists that one in four adults-approximately 57.7 million Americans- experience a mental health disorder in a given year, that one in 17 lives with a serious mental illness and that one in 10 children live with a serious mental or emotional disorder.
Will you sit still for diagnosis and drugging? Are we lemmings or what?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I laughed so hard I almost exhaled a lung or two at that article, and it baffles me that anyone would buy into that quackery. ADHD is a "fraudulent, non-existent 'disease'"? Give me a break.

That article just made your whole post null and void.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

ADHD has been controversial since the 70s, questioning it as a disease entity is far from "quackery". when there is no biological abnormality, diagnosing these "diseases" is truly nothing more than an opinion. no one is denying the symptoms exist, but how do you know they are caused by a disease called ADHD?



> That article just made your whole post null and void.


well i can't argue with that logic. :roll


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> ADHD has been controversial since the 70s, questioning it as a disease entity is far from "quackery". when there is no biological abnormality, diagnosing these "diseases" is truly nothing more than an opinion. no one is denying the symptoms exist, but how do you know they are caused by a disease called ADHD?
> 
> well i can't argue with that logic. :roll


That's why its a "disorder" and not a "disease". ADHD/ADD is REAL.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

it's just someone's opinion.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Homersxchild said:


> I sent this email to my therapist two seconds ago:
> 
> "I wanted to email you about something because I feel that if I didn't, I would explode before we got to Wednesday. So... sometimes I get really hyper. I talk to Tom and my mom like the energizer bunny, I just keep going and going, rapidly, ranting, without stop until my mom tells me to calm down or my throat starts hurting. Well, yesterday it started up again, you even noticed it, I blamed it on caffeine. But today, me and my mom went to breakfast and I was really hyper talking about all types of things, and we fell on the topic that I discussed with you, drugs. And I was just jabbering away and my mom said something that disturbed me. She said maybe I was Bipolar or Borderline. She mentioned that she noticed I get in these hyper moods where I'm impulsive and talkative and optimistic, and then other times I don't talk at all and just sit there. An obvious depressive episode. I was about to tell her that she was being ridiculous, that of course I don't have those disorders, those are serious disorders, which I don't have. I was going to tell her, for the millionth time that she knows absolutely nothing about Psychology. I was about to say this but then I stopped. I kinda do... have these moods. And then, my little brain full of psychological terms suddenly flashed before my eyes 'hypomania'. And then I started freaking out, because I knew... what I experience is kinda similar to hypomanic depression with rapid-cycling. My mom just kept saying that it fit me because of my inability to handle emotions (cutting), painting people black, impulsiveness, the mood changes. I do have rapid speech. It happens sometimes. I just keep going. So, I am hyper right now, I am optimistic, inflated self-esteem, increased want to work on my research papers and tons of ideas for novels. I get impulsive. The tattoos, the buying frenzies ( don't think I really ever told you that, I thought it unimportant), all these things happen when I'm in this state. What the hell... Do I have Bipolar II???
> 
> ...


Sounds like me. However, I still don't think I have it. They always tell me that denial is a symptom, and I keep telling them if I knew I didn't have it and I tried to tell you would you still believe me? Bi-Polar is a blanket term used to hide the fact psychologists just don't know what the hell they're dealing with 90 percent of the time. Neurologically, there could be thousands of things wrong. Really, if you look at the symptoms, you can take anyone and diagnose them as a potential unstable bi-polar candidate.

 With that being said, there's nothing really wrong with bi-Polar if you can live with it. Just realize there's nothing wrong with you, and make sure you stick to something and stay with it. With rapid cycling you might have a lot of different passions according to the month. Make sure to find out the one you like the most and focus on it. Organize your thoughts, and think a bit slower.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It could be - you would need to see a doctor for an official diagnosis. A lot of symptoms overlap.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you need to distinguish if it is true mania or if it's hypomania. There is a difference between the two. Hypomania is milder. But people experience hypomania in different aspects. Some people like hypomania because they feel good about themselves, they think they are invinsible. But others experience hypomania in the form of anxiety and irritability. Just make sure to bring this up with your doctor or therapist the next time you see him/her.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

add thing as disorder..wellz..then pretty much anything aside from being perfectly round and normal is disorder nowadays? anywayz then we all have some sort of disorder bcz duh noones perfectly normal. imo add is just spoiled brat thing and thats all..

aand bipolarity, maybe some of us are two sided about everything just like that, normally kinda as well? :/


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------

